# Do you love Tyneside UK?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Can You Understand These 12 Geordie Slang Terms?

Despite having lived there for 10 years, I only got 10 out of 12 - one of the expressions was new to me, the other I disagree with their answer.

How did you get on?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I scored exactly the same as my spouse - same two questions wrong, and same dispute.
I think it's because one of the terms is new-generation, and one is now used differently than when we were living in Durham*, thirty years ago.  
(*Note: yes, I know Durham is not Tyneside, but we were always popping up to Newcastle...)

But doing the quiz did make me feel a bit nostalgic.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Euh, not too good, to say the least :lol:
But then again; I live pretty far from Newcastle.....


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

5/12, no Geordie merit badge for me!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 'True Geordie' rating but can't see the score. Although I'm a Midlander I do have relatives in Newcastle and I also used to read Viz comic which has a lot of Geordie slang in it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

10, true geordie! Must be from reading Viz!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't believe I got 11/12 ("True Geordie")! I had to guess most of them, though I do occasionally read a scurrilous comic called *Viz* which features a few characters from that region.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah, I see I share reading tastes with ElagrsGhost and Gog!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

"You got 7 questions correct: 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 10, 12" True Geordie, it said.

Not bad for an American. I've never heard any of those terms before. I just guessed.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

True Geordie!. 

9/12, and I have been in Newcastle only once!. Not bad, I guess...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

11/12

Considering *me mam* was born in Wrekenton and, at various times, I've lived in Gosforth, Framwellgate Moor, Birtley, Rowlands Gill and Wrekenton, I should have got 12/12!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> Ah, I see I share reading tastes with ElagrsGhost and Gog!


Yes, I was doing the quiz when Elgar posted.

Away the lads. Or something.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

11/12- I'm a true Geordie!  About half my answers were guesses too. Should've bought a lottery ticket this week!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Ah eunly got ten ooota twelf. Ana Ahm notta proppa geordie like. Ah wezznt bourn he-yah man.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

7 of 12 here - better than chance, so I'm very proud.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Badinerie said:


> Ah eunly got ten ooota twelf. Ana Ahm notta proppa geordie like. Ah wezznt bourn he-yah man.


Probably what you get for living by the Wear rather than the Tyne. When we danced in Lanchester, one of the dancers was a farmer from way up Weardale and the dialect there was totally different.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

Seems I'm a true Geordie - but it doesn't show me my actual score. I've never even been to Newcastle upon Tyne but have spent a day and night in Durham. Plus I've chatted to numerous Geordies hiking the Lake District fells.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If you scroll down after completing the quiz, it should tell you which questions are right and which are incorrect.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ignoring everything beyond the thread title: _Yes_. I love the ways in which the spoken language varies from the 'official' (used to be 'national news announcer standard') pronunciation. When I worked in the UK I was exposed to Birminghamese - it was unintelligible. In Indiana I ate lunches in a diner frequented by local country folks, and had to pay close attention.

It's all good.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Uh ... I'm fairly sure I do not love Tyneside, UK.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

7/12

I need to have some quick lessons

any Geordie here?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

> True Geordie! 12/12
> 
> Purely belta performance, well done! Maybe you're a bona fide, genuine Geordie, or maybe you just grew up watching a lot of Byker Grove. Either way, you're clearly tuned into the Tyne slang. Aye, you've bagged yourself a reet good score here, and we divvent need any more proof than that to award you with our "True Geordie" rating. Will your mates fancy a little deek at this quiz? Share it with them now and let's see if they can stay in tune in the toon!


Acknowledged influences: Viz comic; Vic and Bob , Ross Noble (none of those three actually from Newcastle, though, I think?), some actual familiarity with Newcastle, some translatable using South-East Scots dialect.

I love dialects - I have been constantly fascinated by how people talk since I was a child.

I should have recorded my Grandparents' and Great aunts' and uncles' various dialects of Aberdeen and Aberdeenshire - it varies from village to village, coast to farmland, countryside to City. (Or, it did, before oil and the great influx)

I've also been interested for a long time by the work of Billy Kay who has made a particular study of the history and current status of the Lowland Scots language ("Scots: The Mither Tongue", and various sradio broadcasts).


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Lets face it -- there are geordies, and then there is Alan Shearer. :tiphat:


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I got 'True Geordie' rating but can't see the score. Although I'm a Midlander I do have relatives in Newcastle and I also used to read Viz comic which has a lot of Geordie slang in it.


Haha exactly the same for me! Viz was educational after all! Thank you Sid the sexist! 
I think Newcastle is beautiful. I was there in November


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Still a great city for a night out. Has been since the 70's Very decent guitar shops too which does it for me!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

pianississimo said:


> Haha exactly the same for me! Viz was educational after all! Thank you Sid the sexist!
> I think Newcastle is beautiful. I was there in November


It is beautiful. We have an etching of the High Level bridge & the swing bridge beyond it that is quite striking. And the centre, e.g. Grey Street and the Theatre Royal, is also lovely. The people of Newcastle (speaking generally) are kind, witty and full of character.

I *do* love Tyneside, UK! :cheers:


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

I took these on my iphone so they're not great. The show how lovely the riverside is at sunset and the millennium bridge at night.
The building is the fantastic Sage, Gateshead and the last one is inside the building.


----------

